# Google- IBS Found To Increase Erectile Dysfunction Risk - Renal and Urology News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*IBS Found To Increase Erectile Dysfunction Risk*
*Renal and Urology News*
Men with *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) are at higher risk of erectile dysfunction (ED) than men without *IBS*, according to a study conducted in Taiwan. The study compared 17,608 men newly diagnosed with *IBS* from 1997 to 2010 and 70,432 age-matched *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

